# Jindo Applications



## aarong (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey

ive just started learning Jindo and wondered what everyones views are on its applications ^^

Aaron


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, that's a big question...any particular part that you're interested in?  Some sections are much more difficult than others.  To be honest, I'm still a bit baffled by some parts of it.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jun 10, 2009)

I haven't practiced the Tang Soo Do Jindo Hyung in a while.  I always thought that of the TSD forms that I trained with it was one of the more graceful and elegant.  The applications are many and varied.  I've seen many different perspectives on the movements.

If you want some advice, while you are beginning your journey of breaking the form down and looking at it for its applications you should check out other versions of the same form, which are usually referred to as Chinto by most karateka.  The TSD version is, of course, most closely associated with the Shotokan version, known as Gankaku.  While analyzing the form, knowing the possible variations and their applications will help you to keep an open mind.  

Also, Master Iain Abernethy, who trains with the Wado Ryu Karate version of this form which they also call Chinto Kata, has some really sweet views on the form's applications.  Check out: http://www.iainabernethy.com/articles/Chinto_Gankaku_Kata.asp 
If you find that interesting then you may enjoy Abernethy's video Bunkai Jutsu Vol. 5: Chinto/Gankaku (trust me it's totally worth the money).

Good luck to you in your training.


----------



## pjp (Jul 2, 2009)

Jindo=chinto


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 2, 2009)

pjp said:


> Jindo=chinto



Jindo=Chinto=&#51652;&#46020; 

Any of the above is acceptable depending on your organization and romanization method.  I've seen it both ways, but usually the "ch" is used for the aspirated consonant.  I believe in the currently accepted method of romanization, the Revised Romanization of Korea, &#12616; as the first character is a "j."  Actually, there are more variations based on whether &#12599; is romanized as a "d" or "t" depending on its location in the syllable set.



As for Jindo's applications, What do all think about the first 5 moves ending in the 180 turn, outside/inside kick and a low block.  That is probably the section that has perplexed me the most.


----------



## pjp (Jul 3, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Jindo=Chinto=&#51652;&#46020;
> 
> Any of the above is acceptable depending on your organization and romanization method. I've seen it both ways, but usually the "ch" is used for the aspirated consonant. I believe in the currently accepted method of romanization, the Revised Romanization of Korea, &#12616; as the first character is a "j." Actually, there are more variations based on whether &#12599; is romanized as a "d" or "t" depending on its location in the syllable set.
> 
> ...


 
chinto is also gangaku in shotokan karate


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 3, 2009)

pjp said:


> chinto is also gangaku in shotokan karate


 
That is correct.  

In regards the first five moves, those look like grappling or drawing in applications.  The "crescent kick" can be a kick after a lock is applied or it can throw the leg over an arm bar for a sit down break.


----------



## pjp (Jul 5, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> In regards the first five moves, those look like grappling or drawing in applications. The "crescent kick" can be a kick after a lock is applied or it can throw the leg over an arm bar for a sit down break.


does anyone know of a video with this application on?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 5, 2009)

astrobiologist said:


> I haven't practiced the Tang Soo Do Jindo Hyung in a while. I always thought that of the TSD forms that I trained with it was one of the more graceful and elegant. The applications are many and varied. I've seen many different perspectives on the movements.
> 
> If you want some advice, while you are beginning your journey of breaking the form down and looking at it for its applications you should check out other versions of the same form, which are usually referred to as Chinto by most karateka. The TSD version is, of course, most closely associated with the Shotokan version, known as Gankaku. While analyzing the form, knowing the possible variations and their applications will help you to keep an open mind.
> 
> ...


 

I totally second this! All the Bunkai videos are good, whatever style you do.


----------

